# Birch Hill Hospital. June 2015



## Judderman62 (Feb 2, 2016)

So onwards and upwards with the Letter B. Judderman productions today
brings you Birch Hill Hospital. Couple of visits - one solo and one with
the man some call ..... Zero81.

It was originally designed by George Woodhouse and Edward Potts as a 
workhouse. It was intended to accommodate 632 inmates. However, by its 
eventual opening in November 1877, various extensions had increased
the capacity to 847, to include accommodation for 29 officers which 
increased the total cost of the buildings and land to £85,000. 

The building was officially opened by the then Mayor of Rochdale, 
Alderman T Schofield on Wednesday 19 December 1877. 

In 1930, control of the site was passed on to Rochdale County Borough with
the hospital being run by the Health Committee.

The inauguration of the National Health Service in 1948 meant the site
became a single hospital known as Birch Hill. It was run by Rochdale 
Healthcare NHS until its closure in January of 2013.

All but two buildings had been demolished by the time of our visits.

On with the Images.

1.

Oh that Tower







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.






12.






13.






14.






15.






16.






17.






18.






19.








Thanks for looking.​


----------



## tazong (Feb 2, 2016)

There is so much to love about that place - the clock tower is fantastic


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 3, 2016)

tazong said:


> There is so much to love about that place - the clock tower is fantastic



Oh yes it certainly is


----------



## krela (Feb 3, 2016)

Very nice as always.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 3, 2016)

That tower. Those windows. That staircase. Stunner.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks all - I did enjoy this place


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 3, 2016)

Stunning clock tower,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Feb 3, 2016)

Job's a Goodun, Jud, good report, Loved the pics, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like this building could be converted into apartments. Still a nice building and also the clock tower.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 3, 2016)

thanks again all - enjoyed my bimble around this place.


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 3, 2016)

Corker of a place, emphasised by your photography


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for that


----------



## Darkalien (Feb 9, 2016)

Loving this report, clock tower great pics too good work!!!


----------



## Newage (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow the center clock tower is amazing, what a fantastic looking building.

Thanks for posting that up.

Cheers newage


----------



## Urbex_Jess (Apr 20, 2016)

I was born here!! Such a shame majority of the building has been taken down. I think they are leaving the building and clock tower and turning into apartments. 

Great pictures


----------

